# Can't afford a IWC Big Pilot Watch.



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Here is the next best thing in my opinion just under a Grand comes with the same movement as the Omega Railmaster & Panerai.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

how much for a watch????! 

hehehehe, those Sylvyt cloths are used for cleaning specs!

Hev x


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Too slim for my liking


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I lost interest in watches as soon as I was given one of these










For my 12th birthday.

IMO it's just a bit of bling regardless of whether it's chav or not.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> Here is the next best thing in my opinion just under a Grand comes with the same movement as the Omega Railmaster & Panerai.


Quite like it could had one of these to my collection. Got to pay for my Rolex Daytona first


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi, I am a watch fan and have never come across that watch...at Â£1000 i would spend my money elsewhere as the resale value might be pants!!
you could try FORTIS who make big watches or ORIS as cheap automatic watches or omega for a little more.
You could get a Breitling/Tag for just over Â£1000 too!!
good luck :wink:

p.s. I am a member of The British Horology Instuite and have done a watch making course a few years ago!!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Good thing about it Limited edition just a run of 100 and a Two year warranty.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

a18eem said:


> Hi, I am a watch fan and have never come across that watch...at Â£1000 i would spend my money elsewhere as the resale value might be pants!!
> you could try FORTIS who make big watches or ORIS as cheap automatic watches or omega for a little more.
> You could get a Breitling/Tag for just over Â£1000 too!!
> good luck :wink:
> ...


You need to look at the Big Watch Forum resale value is good as it is a limited edition,and quite hard to get hold of.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I am a watch fan and have never come across that watch...at Â£1000 i would spend my money elsewhere as the resale value might be pants!!
> ...


Resale value?    Who would buy a second hand watch with all the dirt and the smell they accumulate on the strap and the metal back? [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i love this watch!! Chanel J12!! yummy!

not too keen on the Azimuth thou...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i love this watch!! Chanel J12!! yummy!
> 
> not too keen on the Azimuth thou...


I agree...this is a nice watch compared to the Azimuth ugly son of a betch! 

How much is this then?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Lodsa different versions of it, with diamonds, without, chronometer etc..

the basic one is around Â£1500 - Â£2000 its all ceramic and looovely!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Diamonds on a man's watch?  Will sell a lot to the rich gay communities.

It looks really nice as a basic one.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

the diamond version is pretty nice and subtle.. doesnt look too gay


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Show me then so I can judge it. :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

vlastan said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


Second hand watch market is very big.. they do service and clean the watches before sale and as for the leather strap...a new one is put on !! :!:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nice watch KC...I'd have one. Just the price is a little high. I got a white gold Versace Madison Automatiic. I hardly wear it as i feel uncomfortable having that much money around my wrist.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I picked this baby up for a next to nothing at a car boot sale


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Diamonds on a man's watch?  Will sell a lot to the rich gay communities.


 :lol:


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Not sure about the Azimuth, it uis bit of a copy, imo i'd say keep saving and get the IWC


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Harv said:


> Not sure about the Azimuth, it uis bit of a copy, imo i'd say keep saving and get the IWC


I don't think the IWC is worth Five Grand more.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Nice watch KC...I'd have one. Just the price is a little high. I got a white gold Versace Madison Automatiic. I hardly wear it as i feel uncomfortable having that much money around my wrist.


Well, guess who is going to have a very nice car wrapped around himself
soon!!? :!: :wink: 
only 2 weeks to go i think??


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

a18eem said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Nice watch KC...I'd have one. Just the price is a little high. I got a white gold Versace Madison Automatiic. I hardly wear it as i feel uncomfortable having that much money around my wrist.
> ...


Doh sorry gunna have to go on again :roll: Actually im getting abit worried. The build date is next week. Meaning it only has 2 weeks to get built and shipped to my dealer. I can't see this happening. So i'm worried i wont get it until July


----------



## Gregortt (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry re\lly dont like that watch looks a bit cheap.......I have the Tag Monaco Chrono, nice, chunky and neer needs a battery!!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Funny thing is I have one of these and rarely wear it, I prefer my Storm which only cost Â£120. It goes with the interior of the TT cos its big, has lots of circles and is all silver 8)


----------



## Gregortt (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll take the breitling then Leg!!!!


----------

